# Wiped The Smile From His Face



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

Talking to an Asian guy in the supermarket last week about the soaring costs of everything, I mentioned that if he liked rice, he should stock up as it would soon be in short supply, and it what was available would be expensive and then some. 
He gave me a look that indicated that he thought I was a bit nuts, and said that while there may be problems in Asia, America and other parts of the world, we in Australia would have plenty of rice and the price might rise only a little. 
Last month medium grain white rice, which is what we eat, was $14.20 per 10kg. Last week it went to $15.40, and I grabbed the last two bags they had in stock. I then went to the next town and bought up all I could find, which unfortunately wasn't as much as I'd hoped for, but still.... 
Today I was standing near the rice shelf when he approached. "Did you stock up on any rice?" I asked. "No, still plenty here.", he replied. 
Then I watched his face as he looked at the price posted with the fresh stock that had arrived this week: $28.85 for the same 10 kg bag - more than double what it was when I last spoke to him! 
I've never seen a smile wiped off a man's face so fast. 
Chi was really shocked at the new price too, which enabled me to reveal the extra cache I'd put away without her knowing: I'm now her hero! LOL


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

That painful lesson will be much appreciated by this person in the future.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Our price here has been pretty stable after the price increase in March. But I'm glad I have a year's supply of rice and most other staples tucked away. It's not even about availability for me, it's about knowing I've already made a profit on my "investment".

Just like those Forever stamps I bought in March - the day the postage went up, I was ahead of the game.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Until the rioting begins, and towns large enough to have markets are burnt to the ground....... there'll always be food available... if you have the money. When the bad times come, even the slower witted will realize that having food stores will be more valuable than an ever depreciating currency unit... you can't eat money when there's no one willing to sell you something...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

texican said:


> Until the rioting begins, and towns large enough to have markets are burnt to the ground....... there'll always be food available... if you have the money. When the bad times come, even the slower witted will realize that having food stores will be more valuable than an ever depreciating currency unit... *you can't eat money when there's no one willing to sell you something*...


Or when there isn't anything to buy.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm increasing my "living stockpile" by picking up three extra goat kids this weekend. I'll turn them out onto pasture and then butcher them in the fall for some extra meat. A little goes a long way.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Just got back from Friday shopping trip. The 50lb bag of LGW rice was $28. If I remember correctly, it was about !9.99 last bag we bought a month ago.

$28.85 seems really expensive for 22lbs. Wow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

The short grain brown rice I buy has gone up by only $2 for a 25# bag since last fall, but maybe that's because it's not a high demand staple item like LGW rice.


----------



## Horns Bach (Mar 11, 2008)

Reminds me that I was in the health food store a couple months ago, asking the clerk about Potassium Iodide tablets for radiation protection in case of nuclear attack. A lady in the store gave me the most condescending crazy look, shook her head and everything like I was a nutcase. Oh well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Horns Bach said:


> Reminds me that I was in the health food store a couple months ago, asking the clerk about Potassium Iodide tablets for radiation protection in case of nuclear attack. A lady in the store gave me the most condescending crazy look, shook her head and everything like I was a nutcase. Oh well.


Did you show off your :TFH: ?


----------



## Horns Bach (Mar 11, 2008)

ladycat said:


> Did you show off your :TFH: ?


Yes I did. Tipped my TFH at her and said "G'day ma'am".


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

JGex said:


> $28.85 seems really expensive for 22lbs. Wow.


That's _Australian_ dollars of course, lol. But you're right: It _is_ really expensive. I've found another place that still has some stock at the old price....Guess where I'm going today!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

$28.85 AUS equals 27.7046 USD

Not that much difference.

http://www.x-rates.com/calculator.html


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeh, the gap's narrowing, but not because our dollar is worth more. :-(


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Ernie said:


> I'm increasing my "living stockpile" by picking up three extra goat kids this weekend. I'll turn them out onto pasture and then butcher them in the fall for some extra meat. A little goes a long way.


We traded out an extra Nigerian buck, and two so so milkers (Nubian/Boer) crosses, last week, and replaced with a 'papered' LaMancha buck, a 'mahvelous' la mancha doe (in milk), and two kids. 

Living stock is the way to go.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

411 server error... dup post


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

Today is Chi's birthday, so we headed south to a major shopping centre where the girls could get her a present of her choosing. I headed for the supermarkets and scored the last 7 bags (10 kg/22 lb.) of rice that were in stock at the old price. Had the floor staff check 'out the back' to see if they had any more, but was out of luck: Next delivery expected on Tuesday, (when I know they'll put on the new prices), but I was happy with what I got. We now have 250 kg/550 lb, which should last us two years, so I'll now concentrate on other supplies.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Shinsan said:


> Today is Chi's birthday, so we headed south to a major shopping centre where the girls could get her a present of her choosing. I headed for the supermarkets and scored the last 7 bags (10 kg/22 lb.) of rice that were in stock at the old price. Had the floor staff check 'out the back' to see if they had any more, but was out of luck: Next delivery expected on Tuesday, (when I know they'll put on the new prices), but I was happy with what I got. We now have 250 kg/550 lb, which should last us two years, so I'll now concentrate on other supplies.


Well, if I find myself lost in the NSW of Australia, after the world has 'ended', I'll know who to search out for rice pudding! :angel:


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL
Texican, you'd be more than welcome!
I'd have to make the Rice pudding for you myself though: Coming from Japan, Chi can only think of rice as a vegetable, and her stomach turns over at the thought of eating it as a sweet - even after living here for 17 years, becoming an Aussie, and even (horror of horrors to most Americans), eating and liking _vegemite_!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Shinsan said:


> and even (horror of horrors to most Americans), eating and liking _vegemite_!


Blech. I never figured out how anyone can learn to like it.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I added some meat rabbits to the payroll last week. Transitioning them to eat only what grows here too.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Shinsan said:


> LOL
> and even (horror of horrors to most Americans), eating and liking _vegemite_!


...one tough kid if they 'like' vegemite... I tried it once, and being a free born man, decided I'd wait till I was a galley slave on an Roman slave ship, before trying it again...


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

texican said:


> ...one tough kid if they 'like' vegemite... I tried it once, and being a free born man, decided I'd wait till I was a galley slave on an Roman slave ship, before trying it again...


I tried it once, too. Nasty stuff!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

ladycat said:


> I tried it once, too. Nasty stuff!


Of course, I forgot one thing... 

Hunger is the Best Spice.......

If I had nothing else but vegemite, I'd soon fall in unfathomable love with the stuff....:angel:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

When I tried it - I thought it was salty used axel grease!

Angie


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> When I tried it - I thought it was salty used axel grease!
> 
> Angie


Salty is right, but to me it tastes kind of like something has become well molded (as in fungus-type mold). Like something unidentifiable you would find that had been forgotten in the far reaches of your fridge, and you tried to eat it.


----------



## Valmai (Sep 29, 2004)

Ahh!! But then there is Marmite!!!!


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

"....like something has become well molded (as in fungus-type mold)."
Well, it _is_ derived from yeast, so....

"Like something unidentifiable you would find that had been forgotten in the far reaches of your fridge...."
Has Ladycat discovered the secret of how it's made?

In Australia, you can actually get it in those little packs they use for marmalade, etc. at Mac Donalds. One of my Japanese students gave some to her sister, telling her it was Australian chocolate. That was a few years ago. She told me that her sister hasn't spoken to her since. LOL

BTW, once before, the U.S. banned a shipment because the jars gave the quantity in grams, rather than ounces. (Apparently the whole lot was just dumped.)
The FDA has now slapped a ban on its import because it contains _folate_, which by law can only be added to bread products over there.
Don't worry folks, the govt might be working to strip away most of your rights, but they _will_ protect you against the evils of vegemite....if nothing else.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I added some meat rabbits to the payroll last week. Transitioning them to eat only what grows here too.


Ditto! I've had mine for just over a month, and got my first litter Friday morning -- seven nice, healthy, plump little kits! Only I've got to get a couple more. Right now I only have one doe and one buck. Started with two does, but we had a really bad thunderstorm one evening, and I found the young doe dead the next morning. (How do you protect rabbits against being scared to death by a thunderstorm?!?)

Kathleen


----------



## LynninTX (Jun 23, 2004)

Long grain no name white rice... I paid

$7.98/20# in April
$9.98/20# in May
$12.78/20# in June

:ugh

But I have much of my garden in, have chicks & poults on the way, just traded off some goats for meat rabbits and *lessons*. Trying to track down pigs now and picking up more goats...


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Last year we experimented with feeding rabbits with whatever was available... they lived, but never grew... grass, leaves, vegetables, bread...

Last week when I was in our local Brookshires, they still had 20lb bags of rice for ~$7... those guys still haven't got the message that there's a rice shortage... and I keep getting a bag, putting it in the freezer, and taking the frozen bag out and putting it in buckets...


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

LynninTX said:


> Long grain no name white rice... I paid
> 
> $7.98/20# in April
> $9.98/20# in May
> ...


Farmergirl, near Smithville, has really great pigs. You might want to check with her as to when her next litter is ready.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Shinsan said:


> Then I watched his face as he looked at the price posted with the fresh stock that had arrived this week: $28.85 for the same 10 kg bag - more than double what it was when I last spoke to him!
> I've never seen a smile wiped off a man's face so fast.


Does it make you feel important to make someone els uncomfortable?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

michiganfarmer said:


> Does it make you feel important to make someone els uncomfortable?


Did Shinsan indicate he was enjoying the moment?


----------



## LynninTX (Jun 23, 2004)

thanks I had to check where that is... may contact her if I can't find any closer or *on our way*... 

Brookshires! Sending dh!


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

michiganfarmer said:


> Does it make you feel important to make someone els uncomfortable?


This was a person to whom I'd spent a bit of time explaining why it was important that, for the sake of his family, he stock up on foodstuffs generally, as well as rice.
As is often the case with many people I talk to, he was complacent about the situation, and was rather shocked to see that I had been correct.
That didn't bring any thought of self importance or satisfaction to me. Why should it?
I noted his reaction to the price rise, and posted that as a reinforcement of the fact that too many people aren't aware of, or ignore what is happening.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

Was in town today, and while checking rice at the supermarket I discovered that some people have mind-sets that really work against them: 
Now, it's cheaper to buy rice in 10 kg bags than in 5, 2 or 1 kg bags, as you would expect. Last week the price of rice went up quite a bit. Well, a lot, actually: Nearly double. 
People who buy rice here either buy 1 or 2 kg because they don't use it much, or 10 kg bags 'cause they use a lot, with the result that there is usually quite a few 5 kg bags on the shelf. The 1, 2 and 10 kg bags sold out and were replaced by new stock at the new price, but there were still half a dozen 5 kg bags at the old price. 
People weren't buying them. Why? Because everybody knows that buying a 10 kg bag works out cheaper, don't they? 
A simple calculation would have shown them that two 5 kg bags at the old price was still $12 cheaper than a 10 kg bag at the new price. I guess basic math wasn't their strongest suite at school. Now, I pointed this out to several people there, but as nobody bothered taking advantage of the better price, _I_ bought them.
6 bags = $36 saved on today's prices, and by the time I get to use this rice, I expect that the price will have risen considerably more.
BTW, I'm not gloating here: I just feel that I am being practical in prepping to ensure my family's well-being.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Shinsan said:


> there were still half a dozen 5 kg bags at the old price.
> People weren't buying them. Why? Because everybody knows that buying a 10 kg bag works out cheaper, don't they?


That's why I figure up stuff by the ounce or pound (I guess you would figure it by the gm or kg  ).

Sometimes the smaller sizes are more economical, and sometimes the bigger sizes are.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

Sure do, Ladycat, though it becomes a bit difficult when the different brands often don't use the same sized containers for the same product. Have had to 'borrow' a calculator from one of my daughters.


----------



## joyceb (Jan 1, 2008)

Shinsan said:


> People weren't buying them. Why? Because everybody knows that buying a 10 kg bag works out cheaper, don't they?


Be careful -Just because the package is bigger doesn't necessarily mean that you are getting a better price for the weight. Stores are happy to have you just assume that is always true, though.

I've often found that the bigger bag or "family size" jar costs more per ounce than the smaller package.  In those cases you would be better off to buy 5 little packages and end up with more food for less money than the bulk package. This was the case recently when I had flour on my list. The bulk bag (20 lb I think?) was more per pound than the 5 lb bags - so I just bought a bunch of the small bags. 

This is often true for coffee, baby formula and many other things. I think it has to do with items considered staples. If you have to have your coffee every morning (or feed your child or bake your bread) the stores prefer you buy the small package and have to come back in more often to buy another - it is likely you'll be bringing in money to spend on other items during all those extra trips, or maybe make some impulse buys. 

JoyceB


----------



## joyceb (Jan 1, 2008)

Shinsan said:


> Sure do, Ladycat, though it becomes a bit difficult when the different brands often don't use the same sized containers for the same product. Have had to 'borrow' a calculator from one of my daughters.


:nerd: oops... didn't see this.

JoyceB


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Try this site for converting English/Metric and back - you have to search a little to find the right convertor, but it's very handy:

http://www.easysurf.cc/menumt.htm#select1

10 kg is 22.05 lbs.

And I use this one for Fahrenheit to Centigrade:

http://www.arun-prabha.com/ftoc.htm


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Shinsan said:


> A simple calculation would have shown them that two 5 kg bags at the old price was still $12 cheaper than a 10 kg bag at the new price. ... Now, I pointed this out to several people there, but as nobody bothered taking advantage of the better price,...


That amazes me. They bought the more expensive stuff even AFTER they'd been alerted to the (significant!) price discrepancy. Wow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

turtlehead said:


> That amazes me. They bought the more expensive stuff even AFTER they'd been alerted to the (significant!) price discrepancy. Wow.


It doesn't amaze me. I've seen that sort of thinking all too often. :stars:


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

most people don't know how to do simply math or math approximations in their head. they're so used to needing an "exact" answer, that they aren't willing to say "$2.37 is about $2.50, so 2 times that is about $5", and similar approximations. 

I see the same thing, where people can't get the approximate value of a 15% tip in their head. Very easy to move the decimal one place to the left, (ie, 10%), then take half of that (ie, 5%) and add the two together. voila, 15% tip computed. 

--sgl


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

I tried Marmite.... english friend told me it was "great". I almost puked.
Just goes to show there's a lot of things you just have to "grow up on".

Just got back from the beach with some Amish folk who thought seafood was a plot
to destroy the world. They could believe anyone could stand the smell/sight of it much less EAT a crab. lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

lorian said:


> Just goes to show there's a lot of things you just have to "grow up on".


Like fried okra. Most people who didn't grow up on it can't stand it.

I could eat a platter of it in one sitting!


----------



## AbbeyLehman (Jan 2, 2006)

ladycat said:


> Like fried okra. Most people who didn't grow up on it can't stand it.
> 
> I could eat a platter of it in one sitting!


No no! I'd never even HEARD of the stuff until I was, oh, 28? I LOVE fried okra!!! BOILED okra, on the other hand, is a bowl full of snot. Blech.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

"BOILED okra, on the other hand, is a bowl full of snot." 

Abbey! Now _that_ is _really_ gross.


----------



## AbbeyLehman (Jan 2, 2006)

Shinsan said:


> "BOILED okra, on the other hand, is a bowl full of snot."
> 
> Abbey! Now _that_ is _really_ gross.



It IS really gross!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yep! Boiled okra is slimy, and Mom made it some of the time when I was growing up - So, I do eat it. Don't go out of my way to eat it, but I eat it.

Angie


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

...you gotta put the okra slime to good use... like the base of a gumbo... then it's simply divine!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

texican said:


> ...you gotta put the okra slime to good use... like the base of a gumbo... then it's simply divine!!!


I ate gumbo yesterday at the senior citizen's center (volunteers eat for free), and it wasn't as bad as most gumbo I've tried. Gumbo is something I won't go out of my way for, because it's yucky stuff.

The rest of the meal was wonderful.


----------



## AbbeyLehman (Jan 2, 2006)

texican said:


> ...you gotta put the okra slime to good use... like the base of a gumbo... then it's simply divine!!!


Okra is WONDERFUL in soups--the slime sorta dissolves into the liquid and you're left with non-goopy okra. Yummy stuff.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

Nope. That's it: Y'all turned me off okra for good...........I'm gonna stick with the raw oysters. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Shinsan said:


> Nope. That's it: Y'all turned me off okra for good...........I'm gonna stick with the raw oysters. LOL


Properly fried okra is crispy and not slimy. 

How did this topic go from the price of rice in Australia to the sliminess of okra in the US? 

Do they even have okra in Australia?


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

"Do they even have okra in Australia?"

Yes.

How did this topic go from the price of rice in Australia to the sliminess of okra in the US?

Beats me.

Halfway through a dinner party, try to get everybody to back-track the topics of conversation to the first one. Don't think it can be done: It would probably run off in an entirely different direction again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

*Okra* boiled with tomatoes, onions, and peppers over *rice* is pretty danged good.

.....Alan .


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Speaking of rice, Alan...

What is the local rice price in y'all's area? (Everyone)


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Why not start a separate thread on that one? It has the potential to run long I think.

I buy mine by the fifty pound bag so it'll be this weekend sometime before I can get the current price. 

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

A.T. Hagan said:


> Why not start a separate thread on that one? It has the potential to run long I think.
> 
> I buy mine by the fifty pound bag so it'll be this weekend sometime before I can get the current price.
> 
> .....Alan.


How about a thread covering all the staples (rice, flour, sugar, etc).


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Okay, it's been a stressful day at work so maybe my defenses are low but this thread is absolutely cracking me up!

I totally lost it when Alan suggested another thread about the price of rice, and it's potential to run long.

Speaking of rice, I love fried okra and hate boiled. But last time I visited her, my grandmama made some steamed baby okra that was really good! I'd eat that again. I took three to be polite and ended up finishing off the bowl.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't remember when I first had okra, but it was after I was grown. I've never had it fried, because all we can get is frozen in bags at the store, but we do use it in soups and stews, and like it that way. I don't think I'd want to eat it straight, though.

Kathleen


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

seedspreader said:


> Speaking of rice, Alan...
> 
> What is the local rice price in y'all's area? (Everyone)


 OK, here ya go.

Gainesville, FL area as of yesterday 6/15/08 - Riceland long grain in the fifty pound bag is up to $29.59! 

The Royal brand basmati rice is up to $21.52 for the twenty pound bag.

.....Alan.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

10kg bag went from $14.32 to $15.80 in one week, then jumped to $28+ the next. It sat there unsold and the price came down to $26+, then today it dropped suddenly to $18.80.(It appears that rival stores still had stock purchased before the wholesale price went up.) As soon as that stock has gone, I'm betting that the price will rise across all the stores.


----------



## RenieB (May 12, 2002)

Now they are saying to stock up on corn as the floods have wiped out a lot of corn in the midwest. I don't know how this will affect local corn as it is too early for it up here. I few weeks back I bought quite a few cans of corn. And may buy more next week. It is a shock everytime we go to the grocery store or for a gas fill up. I watched a couple of the news broadcast last evening and one expert was talking about another Depression and the other said people had better start stocking up. Makes you wonder where all these voices were in the past few years. I was taught to stock up by my mother who had lived through the Great Depression. 

RenieB


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

RenieB said:


> Now they are saying to stock up on corn as the floods have wiped out a lot of corn in the midwest. <SNIP> I few weeks back I bought quite a few cans of corn. And may buy more next week.


Corn in the cans sold as a vegetable is not the same kind of corn that's being lost in the midwest.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

ladycat said:


> Corn in the cans sold as a vegetable is not the same kind of corn that's being lost in the midwest.


Shhhhhh! You aren't supposed to tell people that, if too many people learn the difference the supermarkets can't jack the prices up and take advantage.


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

ladycat said:


> I tried it once, too. Nasty stuff!


I agree, I tried it once too and got a really nasty migriane where I ended up in the ER for my trouble. I would have to be starving to ever try it again, and even then I'd rather eat grass.


----------

